# 31 days left 'til the shin-dig!



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Start the official countdown...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Have Alex put a Fest countdown timer in your sig. :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

I jsut noticed, my car does no tget fixed until 16 days after the fest  

:banghead:


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

I can not wait, I loved it last year! I CANT WAIT!


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

Jon, have you thought about putting that timer on the front page? I think it would be cool.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

M3turbog16 said:


> *Jon, have you thought about putting that timer on the front page? I think it would be cool. *


I tossed the timer on the main page set to expire @ 9:00AM on 4/12/2003.


----------

